# Down Tree on Upper Blue



## Tlutke (May 7, 2012)

There is a new down tree in the water about a half mile below the "all Day" play wave on the blue section below the campground. Kayaks can get by, but there is not enough room for rafters. Beware as the water starts to rise!


----------



## Tlutke (May 7, 2012)

Tree has moved a bit, so there is more room to get by on river left. Does anyone know if the forest service would remove this?


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Above where Boulder Canyon starts yea? I bet one of the commercials will remove it as the season gets closer.


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

Just got back to town, is this tree still there?


----------



## tigzzz (May 18, 2007)

bluebtr said:


> Just got back to town, is this tree still there?


Nope, It was cut out last week. There are a couple of others that look like they could cause problems as the water rises, but right now your good to go.


----------

